# PCV System and 2.7T Engine Oil Leaks



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Stock 2002 2.7T with 155K KMs
In recent cold weather the PCV System froze up. Internal crank case pressure went too high causing failure of at least one cam shaft seal. On this particular engine, front crank seal also observed leaking along with both valve cover gaskets and both cam adjuster gaskets. All these seals had been replaced at least once already suggesting PCV problems were brewing for awhile. This engine had the original PCV System and original Oil Cap.
Suggestion for those maintaining a higher mileage 2.7T and esp in colder climates, recommend to replace with updated PCV Spider Hose assembly and updated Oil Cap with internal pressure vent. The cost of maintaining effective 2.7T crankcase ventilation is much less than repeated premature oil seal failures.
If your Audi Engine has a Suction Pump, recommend to replace it along with PCV System. IIRC some early 2.7T engines had a Suction Pump, as well as many 1.8T's and 2.8's among other engines.
YMMV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 11:42 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: PCV System and 2.7T Engine Oil Leaks (GLS-S4)*

suction pump, aka jet valve, aka venturi, isnt on most 2.7s in the states. its a euro option or something, on etka its called non activated charcoal system. we all got the activated charcoal system.
dont forget also the green check valves and the black one going into the bypass valve soleoid. if the pcv failed the oil vapor will rot out the check valces real quick.


----------

